# jboss half-installed?

## zambizzi

How seriously is Gentoo taking jboss?

I just emerged it and it appears half installed or scattered.  It runs but I can't find half of the directories or config files I need!?

How can I find out where an ebuild puts files, maybe that would help?

Thanks!

----------

## nicktmro

Hello,

Check /var/lib/jboss

Maybe this is what you were searching for.

Good luck.

----------

## zambizzi

Oh no, I fixed this some time ago, I had to re-emerge it.  It still ran inconsistently (sometimes it wouldn't startup at all) so I just manually installed on from jboss.org.

Thanks!

----------

## nicktmro

Hello again!

I also have problems with JBOSS.

I am able to start the server only by issueing this command:

/etc/init.d/jboss start

but when I try to stop:

/etc/init.d/jboss stop

I get an error.

Could you tell me if there is some documentation for this? Am I doing something wrong?

I cannot start the server by running /usr/share/jboss/bin/run.sh It can't see the server/default/deploy directory.

Another question: how come I could emerge only jboss 3.2.3 and not 3.2.5 or 3.2.6 ?

Thanks a bunch

----------

## nobspangle

you can have 3.2.5 if you add www-servers/jboss ~x86 to your /etc/portage/package.keywords file

----------

## jcosters

I'm having the same problem as nicktmro with JBoss 3.2.3 and 3.2.5.

I used both Blackdown JDK 1.4.1, 1.4.2.01 and Sun JDK 1.4.2_06 to build JBoss, same results.

I noticed some warnings during the ebuild about some classes referring to other classes not on the classpath or sourcepath. This looked suspicious to me, but the build finished successfully.

```
/etc/init.d/jboss start
```

 returns instantly, I cannot connect to http://localhost:8080/jmx-console, JBoss doesn't seem to be running. No log file is created at /var/log/jboss. 

```
/etc/init.d/jboss stop
```

 throws an error about not being able to connect to the naming service.

```
server root # /etc/init.d/jboss start

 * Starting JBoss...                                                       [ ok ]

server root # /etc/init.d/jboss stop

 * Stopping JBoss...

12:46:12,811 WARN  [NamingContext] Failed to connect to localhost:1099

javax.naming.CommunicationException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:213)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.checkRef(NamingContext.java:1185)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:516)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:509)

        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:347)

        at org.jboss.Shutdown.main(Shutdown.java:188)

Caused by: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:187)

        ... 5 more

Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:211)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.TimedSocketFactory.createSocket(TimedSocketFactory.java:69)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.TimedSocketFactory.createSocket(TimedSocketFactory.java:62)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:183)

        ... 5 more

Exception in thread "main" javax.naming.CommunicationException: Could not obtain connection to any of these urls: localhost:1099

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.checkRef(NamingContext.java:1198)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:516)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:509)

        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:347)

        at org.jboss.Shutdown.main(Shutdown.java:188)                                                           [ !! ]

server root #
```

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## Neb

I'm also having the exact same problem.  Any ideas?

----------

## jcosters

You can always just manually download and install JBoss, I know that works.

I just want the frickin ebuild to work when it's in portage stable.

----------

## Neb

I figured out my problem.  My network settings were mangled such that localhost wasn't routing to the ports the same way external connections were.  This meant that the embedded tomcat could function just fine when responding to incoming TCP from outside the machine, but all the local communication (JNP at 1099, local web connect, etc) was failing.

----------

## cs02rm0

How did you fix it?

----------

## ruddy

I get the same trouble when stopping the JBoss server. How was it fixed ?

----------

## ruddy

Sorry, the server does not start correctly.  :Confused: 

----------

## ruddy

I have problem with the current JBoss 3.2.5. I get the following error message when clicling on the  JBoss Web Console item in the JBoss main page:

```
21:17:09,874 ERROR [Engine] StandardWrapperValve[jsp]: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception

java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: javax.servlet.jsp.tagext.TagAttributeInfo.<init>(Ljava/lang/String;ZLjava/lang/String;ZZ)V

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.TagLibraryInfoImpl.createAttribute(TagLibraryInfoImpl.java:568)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.TagLibraryInfoImpl.createTagInfo(TagLibraryInfoImpl.java:401)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.TagLibraryInfoImpl.parseTLD(TagLibraryInfoImpl.java:248)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.TagLibraryInfoImpl.<init>(TagLibraryInfoImpl.java:162)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseTaglibDirective(Parser.java:418)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseDirective(Parser.java:483)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parseElements(Parser.java:1539)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Parser.parse(Parser.java:126)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.doParse(ParserController.java:220)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ParserController.parse(ParserController.java:101)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.generateJava(Compiler.java:203)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:470)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:451)

   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:439)

   at org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:511)

   at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:295)

   at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)

   at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)

   at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:237)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:157)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:214)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:198)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:152)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)

   at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:72)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)

   at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:275)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:137)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)

   at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:117)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:929)

   at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:160)

   at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:799)

   at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:705)

   at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:577)

   at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:683)

   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```

How can I fix it?

----------

## carl.anderson

I was having a very similar problem and it was caused by splashutils.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319325-highlight-connect+localhost+1099.html

----------

